# New member



## MakeItMethylated (Aug 16, 2011)

Just wanted to introduce myself!
Names Craig and I have Been lifting for a year and a half.

How's it going everybody?


----------



## Svt Banshee (Aug 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## slicktrick (Aug 16, 2011)

hello


----------



## squigader (Aug 16, 2011)

Welcome craig! What are your stats, goals?


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Aug 17, 2011)

Stats are sad, 5'6 130 lb Manlet 20 years old, very low body fat

My goals are to reach 150 in a year and 170 in the long run

I started lifting I was 110 pounds early 2010 naturally gained 20 pounds in a year and have been stuck for a little while

Looking to meet cool people and get good advice on training, diet and other things...


----------



## tampajay70 (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to IM heavy!!


----------



## the_warchief (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome Brotha! Keep training hard! Your in the right spot for some good advice. Nothing like Iron Mag!!!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Aug 17, 2011)

oh boy, if your a member here you should be hitting your long term goal within a couple months! 

rep!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha I know exactly what your saying thanks for the rep!

Planning that kind of growth soon haha


----------



## Latsha (Aug 17, 2011)

hi


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Aug 18, 2011)

Latsha said:


> hi



Hello!


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Aug 18, 2011)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Welcome to the forum.



Thanks!


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 18, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ollieolson99 (Aug 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## vicious 13 (Aug 20, 2011)

goin good im vic they call me vicious


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome Craig! Lots of good info here.


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 21, 2011)

vicious 13 said:


> goin good im vic they call me vicious


 

they call you vicious now just wait til the roid rage kicks in. haha


----------



## scubastieb (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi all just getting started on this site.  I've lifted since highs hook and college football taking it to the next level on training and diet.. I'm 6'2" 270lbs.  I really want to do pgcl and hgh but it seems like you can't tell the scams from the real.. Just lost.


----------



## TikkA (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## scubastieb (Aug 21, 2011)

My goal is to get to 200lbs dropping 70lbs and a 600 squat, 300 power clean 240 push press.  I would luv some ideas since I'm so new... Private emails are very welcome with training tips etc.  Looking forward to becoming apart of this family thank you.


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## ectomite (Aug 22, 2011)

welcome


----------

